# Holocaust: The Cryptocurrency



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Feb 27, 2022)

AIRDROPS
					






					cryptoairdrop.space
				




So a "friend of a friend of mine", so to say, has released a cryptocurrency and is doing an airdrop, and is spreading the word out amongst the more uncensored parts of the internet, getting people from all over to submit their wallet addresses so that he can airdrop the tokens for them.  So, I'm not sure if this is against the rules of the farms but I hope it isn't, as I'm not asking for anything, I'm simply helping basically organize one giant giveaway as a favor for this friend of mine.  Now about the token itself:

It's called Holocaust
There are 6 million tokens minted
The token ticker is (JEWS)
It is a burnable ERC-20 token
It's currently under consideration to be an acceptable form of donation for at least one Holocaust Museum in the US

Those who want to get their free Holocaust tokens post here or send a DM and leave your metamask (or w/e eth wallet you use for erc-20 tokens) and the token will be airdropped to you.

Also if you know of other places that might be interested in this type of token airdrop (it's being shut down on 4chan /biz/ and /pol/ VERY hard, for obvious reasons), please let me know. The guy doing the airdrops is going to send more tokens to those who find him new addresses (in direct proportion to how many addresses are found).  The token address is (0xde1D324863dd2349850e6c8D685B8111AAbb7cD1) for those who know how to hackernerd, and it is available on sushiswap for those who want to buy any beyond what will be airdropped to the people.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 27, 2022)

I am definitely going to become rich and successful from Holocaust coins, I can just feel it.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Feb 27, 2022)

This is advanced autism


----------



## NigKid (Feb 27, 2022)

This is fucking great

0x0F7403d4Dc716D53859D6d82b16A23936d609428


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm going to be airdropping my new token GLOW to everyone who buys this coin.

If you're interested, don't bother leaving your address, we can find you just fine.


----------



## Secret Messages (Feb 27, 2022)

0x5eb2C9487f1a97F6919b85aA637339B22b7eB717 sign me up lol


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 27, 2022)

So every token represents a dead Jew.  I'll take a few.  I'll DM you my address.  I'm not going to leave it here for the autists to dig around in.  I feel more comfortable giving it to whatever glowie agency you work for.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Feb 27, 2022)

Outstanding

0x72a4D9788242345D70ae1344A2df147194d1e873


----------



## rareblacklobster (Feb 28, 2022)

0x85BB9dE26221fD58083c6c78d0958E460444C30F


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 28, 2022)

What's the gas price?


----------



## Articuno4 (Feb 28, 2022)

I mean sure, why not?

0x86e5521Ff22e934E266DFd68dECE673bfa180C3C


----------



## timewave0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hook me up with some Holocaust coin
0x2E0A457de46CfcdEd1D197c27c13E60926ee059B


----------



## Kheapathic (Mar 3, 2022)

My account is secured with wood doors.

0x0a82D9a817Ea08665Ef9ED748BACAaA10989433B


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Mar 3, 2022)

$JEWS to the Moon!

0xB6CA5f078D0227Ab6720466C919ceB7725d4A00c


----------



## Spud (Mar 3, 2022)

0xf47c0d6a6D209479dc168EE2F9f40ca75A72bD0E

Gas me up fren


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 9, 2022)

Should've called it the Holocoin tbh


----------



## º¿º™ (Mar 9, 2022)

JEWS, in your wallet?
It's more likely than you think.

0xbFF0C5d9966b50C7aAfBbE79eaCEe41edB2D4ABe


----------



## ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ Pander (Mar 10, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Should've called it the Holocoin tbh


Then people would think we're shilling for Vtubers.

Actually... That might not be a bad thing.

Edit: gibs plz
0xd4f743D9E81813b20f2b202Ff5C13fa94924c373


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Mar 10, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Should've called it the Holocoin tbh


A currency called "Holocoin" has already been made- however: It is the textbook definition of a "shitcoin". An infinite amount of Holocoins were created as no limit for them was created and thus Holocoins are now worth less than nothing due to electricity costs. That, and they were deplatformed off of both the websites they set up for it (they were moronic enough to use Godaddy as both their domain registrar and host) and Etherium related exchanges.

In contrast, Holocaust: The Cryptocurrency has a strict limit of 6 million JEWS. No more JEWS will ever be minted, and as people inevitably burn their JEWS (either by complete accident or on purpose for anti-semetic purposes) or people hold onto their JEWS and refuse to exchange them, the value for JEWS is predicted to increase dramatically. Depending on how things go, JEWS might be listed on the index of Coinmarketcap.


----------



## updoot farmer (Mar 12, 2022)

0x5839e4F209A725B9c7b397238963551D2c266b2b

Give me some JEWS so I can also get the inevitable OVEN token.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Sep 16, 2022)

Everybody who's posted here or sent me a DM check your wallets- the airdrop happened during Kiwi Farms' downtime on September 11th (for lulz factor). You should all have your JEWS by now- let me know if you don't



			https://www.dextools.io/app/ether/pair-explorer/0x67ae26b7d4bc93cd22cfce53372e9678d6881e63
		


The JEWS started the Airdrop on September 11th 2022 with an estimated price of $0.006 per JEW. Within two days the price rose to $0.013 - effectively doubling in value. You can buy more from the "Reichsbank" on Telegram here:



			https://t.me/HolocaustERC


----------

